# mit Java Excel API Dokument erstellen und ohne zwischenspeichern per Mail schicken



## Kryptaesthesie (3. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen,

ich erstelle mit der Java Excel API eine Exceldatei. Diese soll dann per E-Mail verschickt werden.
Erst mal hatte ich eine Lösung, die die Excel-Datei auf der HDD zwischenspeichert, verschickt und anschließend löscht. Das war ja einfach 

Jetzt möchte ich gerne, dass ich die Datei nicht zwischenspeichern muss.
Die create-Funktion der Workbook-Klasse bietet eine Variante, die einen Outputstream annimmt:

```
protected OutputStream outputStream = null;

this.workbook = Workbook.createWorkbook(this.outputStream, getWorkbookSettings());
```
Jetzt ist für mich nur noch interessant, wie ich jetzt die E-Mail verschicke.
In der mir vorgesetzten Funktion zum Mail-Versand werden Dateien folgendermaßen angehängt:

```
// Mail-Content zusammensetzen
            MimeBodyPart textPart = new MimeBodyPart();
            textPart.setContent( mailTextOut.toString(), mailTyp + "; charset=" + this.codierung);
            
            Multipart mp = new MimeMultipart();
            mp.addBodyPart(textPart);
            
            // Datein anhängen
            for (int i = 0; dateien!=null && i < dateien.length; i++)
            {
                textPart = new MimeBodyPart();
                textPart.attachFile(dateien[i]);
                mp.addBodyPart(textPart);
            }
            
            message.setContent(mp);
```
Was muss ich da anpassen, um den Excel-Stream zu versenden?
Den OutputStream in die E-Mail-Funktion zu bekommen wäre kein Problem, aber reicht das?

Hoffe, ihr wisst, was ich meine!
Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe!
Gruß
Gerrit


----------

